# Expired Certificate of Patriality?



## Pallykin (Mar 30, 2014)

I'm asking this for a Canadian friend who is in the process of moving to Kent where she will be teaching in September...

She has a certificate of Patriality that is in an expired passport. Is it still usable? She will be applying for an Ancestry Visa.


----------



## Pallykin (Mar 30, 2014)

OK, a little further digging...

It seems an ancestry visa used to be called certificate of patriality. Or at least it replaced it.

I case this question comes up again...


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Patriarity is now a redundant concept originally coined under the 1971 Immigration Act and it attempted to define who had the right of abode in the UK. Subsequent changes in immigration and nationality law have moved the discussion on. 

To answer your question, no, she can't use her certificate in an expired passport to enter UK and claim the right of abode. She will need valid evidence of right of abode through British passport or ROA endorsement in her passport (if she isn't already a British citizen). She may be able to register as British citizen through her parent(s). It depends on her nationality status.

Ancestry visa and patriarity aren't related, though having a grandparent born in UK may have been used as one of the factors to claim the right of abode (but that depended on the relevant parent's nationality status).


----------



## Pallykin (Mar 30, 2014)

Is it possible to be eligible for both Right of Abode and Ancestry Visa? Which is preferable?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

ROA naturally, as it gives holder right to live and work in UK without restriction. But it's only available to certain people with close ties to UK through descent.
To advise further, you have to give me her full nationality status, i.e. her parentage, country of birth, DOB, etc.


----------



## Pallykin (Mar 30, 2014)

She looked over Right of Abode, which her parents have, and reported back that she is not eligible, as she is the grandchild rather than the child.

She is however in the right place on the website for the ancestry visa, so a good start.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No, ROA can only be handed down one generation, so grandparents to parents.
UK Ancestry is the right one to apply, which is surprising easy and, provided she has UK-born grandparent and appropriate certificates, is able and willing to work (but doesn't need job offer) and has around £3,000 in her bank account, she should get it.


----------



## Pallykin (Mar 30, 2014)

She is lucky enough to have a job offer.

Am I right in thinking that marriage certificates are no longer required, as legitimacy is no longer a consideration? And that birth certificate from parent and relevant grandparent are sufficient?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

That is so, but she must still be able to show direct descent from her UK-born grandparent. Some birth certificates don't have the name of the unmarried father, for example, which will then be difficult to trace descent through the male line.


----------



## Pallykin (Mar 30, 2014)

That won't be a problem as everyone was married. They are unable to find the grandparents marriage certificate, and getting one would take time.


----------

